# YouTube private channel invitation



## adamm (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey everybody. I finally figured out all of the YouTube glitches. It has taken me about three days(days I could have been skiing fresh powder) so please if you are at all interested, sign up.':nw' First you have to set up a YouTube account. http://www.youtube.com/signup Once you have a YouTube account then click on this link: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=aaddaamm1000 On this page(left hand side) under the heading connect with aaddaamm1000 click the "Add as friend" tab. You will then have to choose how to add me in your contacts:Friend/Family/other. Choose one, then click "send invite". Once I receive your request I will then send you an e mail,not to YouTube account, but to your regular e mail address, inviting you to the group. You have to accept the invitation by clicking on the link. You will then be a member of the group. Once a member, you can access the group in two ways. #1 http://www.youtube.com/group/socialanxiety. Or in your YouTube home page you can goto "My account" located in the top right hand corner of the page. Then goto "My groups" located under the group heading(Which is located on the left hand side of the page). Then click "social anxiety disorder". You then have to click "become a member" You will then be able to view and post videos in the group. Don't worry you will only have to go through this process once. I don't know why YouTube makes it so difficult to make and join a "private club". You can be rest assured that this group is private, and my apologizes to the people who tried to join earlier and couldn't. YouTube does have it's glitches so If you are having problems you can contact me(YouTubes help section isn't very helpful). I'm confidant that this group will be helpful to us all and even if you don't want to post videos, you can view others and just hang out.I have a bunch of videos already uploaded. I would also like to add that this is a wonderful web site and I really do appreciate the support that it has given me. Thanks


----------



## adamm (Feb 2, 2007)

*re: YouTube privet channel invitation*

Hey everyone, just wanted to say that I have made my videos(Not the group I've set up on YouTube) public. Even though it's a difficult thing to do, I thought that it would get more people into the group and it might even encourage some people to make similar videos. You don't even have to be a member of YouTube to view the videos. Just click on the link http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=aaddaamm1000 and it will take you to my home page on YouTube. Once in YouTube you can do a search on "social anxiety", and you will be amazed how many people there are out there with this phobia. I just wanted to emphasize that the group on YouTube is still totally private, so I hope to see some of you there. Adam


----------

